# Lets See Some New Equipment



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Probably 1000 threads out here like this by now but i'm curious to see all the new rigs for this year, post away!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Let's start with yours... did you get the blower yet?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Triple L;2063895 said:


> Let's start with yours... did you get the blower yet?


Haha nope, probably be another month. Guess what Als gonna let me borrow though? Your favourite blower lol. But ya brand new 3046r with a 74" pronovost coming. She's back at the dealer right now but I'll take a decent video once it's back.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is my ram sorry for being upside down


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

lawnboy2121;2063944 said:


> Here is my ram sorry for being upside down


Looks good. Cummins or hemi?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like my twin.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

getting to use my new rig for the first season, finished building the rear plow. getting use to using it. sure is saving me time so far.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

stacking snow today


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

scottr;2064146 said:


> getting to use my new rig for the first season, finished building the rear plow. getting use to using it. sure is saving me time so far.


Nice build, Bet you can get in some tight places.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Better hope Sno don't look in on this page, he'll tell you its I'm possible and impractical to run a rig like that.

Now quite holding back with the details, spill the beans.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Both of the new trucks this year. Still trying to find a salter for the regular cab.

Ext cab is a 15 and the regular cab is a 16.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's the 6.4 . I didn't need the cummins . Couldn't see the added price for the motor when I don't put many miles on and I don't need it for towing


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

FredG;2064190 said:


> Nice build, Bet you can get in some tight places.


yes, this was the whole idea behind this build, I do al rural residential plowing. Keep as short as I could.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2064199 said:


> Better hope Sno don't look in on this page, he'll tell you its I'm possible and impractical to run a rig like that.
> 
> Now quite holding back with the details, spill the beans.


LOL, yea, I know some on this site will shoot down a rig like this. However, it works very well, it weights 8740 lbs and my traction is great. This is a dedicated snow plow truck, the plows will stay on year round, I have about 13K into the entire build, including plows. I do all my own work from fab to paint. Its paid for and will return my money in the first year or two depending on the amount of snow we get. The details can be found under a thread called ground up build (somthing like that) under my name.
Quick stats, 93 Bronco, enclosed cab, boxed frame, 04 Superduty running gear, 460 CID FI, central hydraulics, etc.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2064199 said:


> Better hope Sno don't look in on this page, he'll tell you its I'm possible and impractical to run a rig like that.


I never said that, and your late to the party as usual.

Ive watched his build...

pisst, old dog....
Thumbs Up
a lift & big wide tires and its mine, the tires are the biggest BFG mud terrains they make in a 16"rim,
it works well in the mud/dirt pushing brush,
and it has the GV light package...
my other trucks with the skinny tires are better suited for plowing snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

scottr;2064330 said:


> LOL, yea, I know some on this site will shoot down a rig like this. However, it works very well, it weights 8740 lbs and my traction is great. This is a dedicated snow plow truck, the plows will stay on year round, I have about 13K into the entire build, including plows. I do all my own work from fab to paint. Its paid for and will return my money in the first year or two depending on the amount of snow we get. The details can be found under a thread called ground up build (somthing like that) under my name.
> Quick stats, 93 Bronco, enclosed cab, boxed frame, 04 Superduty running gear, 460 CID FI, central hydraulics, etc.


Dude, I love it. I don't remember thread, I'll have to research it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2064344 said:


> I never said that, and your late to the party as usual.
> 
> Ive watched his build...
> 
> ...


Damn it, its worst, you've lost your mind now......lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2064386 said:


> Damn it, its worst, you've lost your mind now......lol


As long as I remember the important stuffThumbs Up

You see wisdom comes from nolage. 
I know, from experience .


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

I broke down and bought a 2016 Jeep Wrangler. We got over 16" of snow here last week and got hammered with 40+ new contracts, in a day. Next year we will be adding another tractor/blower set up. I will post pics of the Jeep, when we get the plows on!

CGB


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

2 new Metalpless plows, a 10' Liveboxx and a 10' - 16', 2 new skids in the back, a Cat 272C, and a 272C XHP


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

subscribed to see all the new equipment


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Doin_It;2064942 said:


> 2 new Metalpless plows, a 10' Liveboxx and a 10' - 16', 2 new skids in the back, a Cat 272C, and a 272C XHP


Saw this in your thread. Looks awesome. Does metalpless make a regular pusher without the live edge or just the live box?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

*New Cat 272d XHP*

New Cat 272D XHP with 10' boss pusher


----------



## MichiganMark (Feb 25, 2014)

2nd year plowing with this rig.....I didn't post up a pic last year though.

'10 Tundra. 
Boss Sport Duty. 
Ebling BB.

Happy with the way it performed last year....It managed to come out of it's first year still looking and running well. Added bags this year.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*Not the best shots but*










Little guy is new with a new blower and back scraper blades on all three


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*And in Massachusetts....*


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*Also the snow cone machine*


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SDLandscapes VT;2065855 said:


>


Looks good. Don't know if I could stand looking at those window decals from the inside but they look nice.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

@NickSnow--they are mesh like wrapping and you see right through


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

for some reason 300 a season for residentials was too high here. once i spoke to about 500 people and had 1 signature we decided to back away from the inverted bussiness. it was kind of annoying. id pay 300 all day long to not have to touch a shovel once over the course of a winter.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Broncslefty7;2066248 said:


> for some reason 300 a season for residentials was too high here. once i spoke to about 500 people and had 1 signature we decided to back away from the inverted bussiness. it was kind of annoying. id pay 300 all day long to not have to touch a shovel once over the course of a winter.


Wow that sucks. How much snow do you get? I'm charging $390 and people are calling everyday. I'm the cheapest in town by $10 lol.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

My seasonal drives range from $500 to 1k...


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

we get 75-85 inches per year, 12-15 snow events.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

New for me this year (2014 w/ 7'6'' Fisher HD). Contemplating pulling the back drag off since the only road and driveway I plow has reclaim asphalt on it. Final to-do before snow (if it ever comes), 2'' leveling kit.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

that truck looks crushed in front?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hbrady;2066381 said:


> New for me this year (2014 w/ 7'6'' Fisher HD). Contemplating pulling the back drag off since the only road and driveway I plow has reclaim asphalt on it. Final to-do before snow (if it ever comes), 2'' leveling kit.


Save your self the hassle.
You will still need counter weight to plant that rear back on the ground.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

SnoFarmer;2066404 said:


> Save your self the hassle.
> You will still need counter weight to plant that rear back on the ground.


. I didn't mention since it's a given (IMO). I never load ballast until a storm is in the 7 day forecast. Right now it looks like that may be January for Southern Maine.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hbrady;2066409 said:


> . I didn't mention since it's a given (IMO). I never load ballast until a storm is in the 7 day forecast. Right now it looks like that may be January for Southern Maine.


nope it's not a given what you may or may not do, but nice swing.

I would not have mentioned it, if didn't have your plow mounted on your truck so long befor a storm .. 
Next your going to tell us you unload it right after a storm.....

You should be useing counterweight, the last thing you need is ballast. 
As ballest would also apply weight on to the front axel.
And no they are not the samething.
the normaclature in the "plow guides" are useing the word ballast wrong...
When what they are describing is a counter balance for the weight of the plow.

Discuss:waving:


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

SnoFarmer;2066434 said:


> nope it's not a given what you may or may not do, but nice swing.
> 
> I would not have mentioned it, if didn't have your plow mounted on your truck so long befor a storm ..
> Next your going to tell us you unload it right after a storm.....
> ...


Plow was actually mounted for my fluid change so I washed it up and snapped a pic when done. Your right, the plow fit guide says 'ballast' but technically I should have said counter weight since I put it between tailgate / rear axle.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Added a 244 to our equipment list for winter


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

hbrady;2066381 said:


> New for me this year (2014 w/ 7'6'' Fisher HD). Contemplating pulling the back drag off since the only road and driveway I plow has reclaim asphalt on it. Final to-do before snow (if it ever comes), 2'' leveling kit.


I would take the cutting edge off and wear the factory edge off the plow first.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

cet;2066633 said:


> I would take the cutting edge off and wear the factory edge off the plow first.


... Huh? Not sure I understand that reasoning but I'd love to hear why


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*My main beotches*

Dont look at the snow ex its a pos


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*wings*

Plow with new wings


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

hbrady;2066669 said:


> ... Huh? Not sure I understand that reasoning but I'd love to hear why


That style Fisher plow has a built in cutting edge that you are suppose to wear down before putting on a cutting edge. We had a V plow we used for 3 years before we had to put a cutting edge on it.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

mnguy;2066586 said:


> Added a 244 to our equipment list for winter


What year, 
I picked one this season


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Its a 2013 demo return from the u of M. It has 130 hrs. I added a 4th function to use the kage on the joystick.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

keep us posted on how you like the kage i almost picked one up this year but i read a lot of horror storys about them getting bent up and the wings needed to be welded on.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

We have 4 of them and the sides do get a little bent up if going into curbs but just bought one last week if that tells you how much we like them. Also I think the poly on the sides are taller this year to help minimize that issue


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

MichiganMark;2065691 said:


> 2nd year plowing with this rig.....I didn't post up a pic last year though.
> 
> '10 Tundra.
> Boss Sport Duty.
> ...


Nice Tundra. I'm surprised you went with a Sport Duty instead of a Standard Duty or Heavy Duty.


----------



## MichiganMark (Feb 25, 2014)

mercer_me;2068119 said:


> Nice Tundra. I'm surprised you went with a Sport Duty instead of a Standard Duty or Heavy Duty.


Thanks. New to the industry.....didn't want to go further into debt when I already owned the Tundra, so I approached our local dealers. I heard good feedback about the local Boss dealer....but they wouldn't put anything other than the Sport blade on it. I wish I would've had more time to research it...but the business kept me busy (pest control mainly, with some weed/fert too). They said it was the only plow they'd put on it, per MFG guidelines. So I "got what I got".

I'd like to see if my mount & electrical set up would work with an SD or HD plow? It appears so, but I haven't confirmed it. If so, I hope to upgrade to an 8 or 8.5.

Ebling & Sons told me I've got the only Tundra with their BB...at least fabbed up by them. Super happy with it.

Just a one man show for now. I learned a lot last winter...I cut a few customers that were more than 10 miles out, and retained all but one that I plowed locally.

My summer went really, really well...I was able to buy a back up truck and am looking to put a salt spreader on it. Looking forward to learning more. The site has provided some great info, although it can be tough to surf...I live in the sticks with slow internet....the adds slow it down...but I certainly get it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

MichiganMark;2068148 said:


> Thanks. New to the industry.....didn't want to go further into debt when I already owned the Tundra, so I approached our local dealers. I heard good feedback about the local Boss dealer....but they wouldn't put anything other than the Sport blade on it. I wish I would've had more time to research it...but the business kept me busy (pest control mainly, with some weed/fert too). They said it was the only plow they'd put on it, per MFG guidelines. So I "got what I got".
> 
> I'd like to see if my mount & electrical set up would work with an SD or HD plow? It appears so, but I haven't confirmed it. If so, I hope to upgrade to an 8 or 8.5.
> 
> ...


I have an 8' HD Fisher that weighs about 750 pounds with the cutting edge and rubber deflector on my Tundra and it handles it with out a problem. The Boss 8' HD weighs 700 pounds so, you would be fine if you upgraded. I believe that the electrical part would be the same but, the mount is different for the Sport Duty so you would have to swap over to the standard size Boss mount.

Glad to here your business is expanding and you are staying busy. Hope to see you grow and post pictures of your new equipment as you get it. Glad to here that the site has provided you with a lot of good info.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

hbrady;2066669 said:


> ... Huh? Not sure I understand that reasoning but I'd love to hear why


Wear the trip edge down like an inch or two and then put that cutting edge back on, so it's the bolt on edge scraping only. Those two edges will eventually wear together and there is no reasoning for that.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have kage pushers. There on skid loaders. I love them. Take box off, I can angle scrape with just blade, pusker back on. For a skid i like it. I have put it on our wacker loader and then really no need for the angling effect as the loader articlates, where as the skid does not...make sense.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

mnguy;2066947 said:


> Its a 2013 demo return from the u of M. It has 130 hrs. I added a 4th function to use the kage on the joystick.


more pictures please. awesome set up.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

installing some new lights now, ill post picks tomorrow.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of some of my equipment


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

a few more


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Not sure why they are showing up on this sight sideways but one more


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe this one will be upright


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

You have some nice looking equipment mnguy


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Great fleet, let us know how the 244j with the kage works out for you


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

I've watched your YouTube videos mnguy looks like you have a nice fleet.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

mguy,
looks good, what tire wheel combo are you running on the skid? Size ,style?


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

NickSnow&Mow;2070978 said:


> I've watched your YouTube videos mnguy looks like you have a nice fleet.


can you post a link?


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

mnguy.......my neck hurts


nice equipment!


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

scottr;2064146 said:


> getting to use my new rig for the first season, finished building the rear plow. getting use to using it. sure is saving me time so far.


Never seen that rear plow. What is the point for those? Just curious


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

BRL1;2066676 said:


> Plow with new wings


That's awesome!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

spencers;2071361 said:


> Never seen that rear plow. What is the point for those? Just curious


They move a lot of snow. Do a quick search on YouTube and you'll see what I mean


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

New snow ex 7550


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

We set it up in my brothers truck 02 2500hd..


----------



## sodworksllc (Dec 10, 2012)

some new equipment for the season


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Finally installed new backup sander, and got the truck all set with dual control wiring so I can use new xls 2 plug or use my 10' mc mm2 3 plug.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

new boss box .. this things pretty sweet


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I think we scared the snow away when we bought these back in the fall


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

better pic of dump with new spreader as well


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;2081661 said:


> I think we scared the snow away when we bought these back in the fall


Nice new Ford Mike, how much??( you don't have to say...) and better pics please.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

HaaHa I was typing while you posted!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;2081670 said:


> Nice new Ford Mike, how much??( you don't have to say...) and better pics please.


Thanks, not happy with the buyers stainless toolboxes...they're already rusting. Upfitter I deal with is going to replace them, but not sure if new ones are the answer..?..I may tell them I want a different brand.

The Striker seems nice, but western (& my dealer) screwed up big time & we didn't have it for the first and only storm we've had this season, among some other issues. I could start an entire thread on my experience with that:angry:.....but, my dealer is now working on making things right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;2081684 said:


> Thanks, not happy with the buyers stainless toolboxes...they're already rusting. Upfitter I deal with is going to replace them, but not sure if new ones are the answer..?..I may tell them I want a different brand.
> 
> The Striker seems nice, but western (& my dealer) screwed up big time & we didn't have it for the first and only storm we've had this season, among some other issues. I could start an entire thread on my experience with that:angry:.....but, my dealer is now working on making things right.


Interesting.............you're not the only one that was screwed by late delivery of those spreaders.

And Buyer's doesn't produce quality equipment?

Looking good Mike.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;2081684 said:


> Thanks, not happy with the buyers stainless toolboxes...they're already rusting. Upfitter I deal with is going to replace them, but not sure if new ones are the answer..?..I may tell them I want a different brand.
> 
> The Striker seems nice, but western (& my dealer) screwed up big time & we didn't have it for the first and only storm we've had this season, among some other issues. I could start an entire thread on my experience with that:angry:.....but, my dealer is now working on making things right.


Sorry to hear that, the truck is really cool though. I can't remember what company makes the tool box on my dump, I'll check soon and tell you, its been good. I think some snow is coming so you'll be able to use it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2081688 said:


> Interesting.............you're not the only one that was screwed by late delivery of those spreaders.
> 
> And Buyer's doesn't produce quality equipment?
> 
> Looking good Mike.


It wasn't just late delivery, but optional accessories not coming with it that I ordered, and dealer not educated properly on the new product (& how it worked/installed/etc/etc).

"Buyers doesn't produce quality equipment?" LOL....I really only have myself to blame for buying them. Dealer gave me a great "deal" over the other brands they sell. I should've known better


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;2081692 said:


> Sorry to hear that, the truck is really cool though. I can't remember what company makes the tool box on my dump, I'll check soon and tell you, its been good. I think some snow is coming so you'll be able to use it.


Thanks. And we actually did use it for "plowing" on our only event so far...just didn't have the salter on yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;2081698 said:


> It wasn't just late delivery, but optional accessories not coming with it that I ordered, and dealer not educated properly on the new product (& how it worked/installed/etc/etc).
> 
> That sucks. Hope they get their poop in a group.
> 
> "Buyers doesn't produce quality equipment?" LOL....I really only have myself to blame for buying them. Dealer gave me a great "deal" over the other brands they sell. I should've known better


I'm not saying a word.........I've done the same thing.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Snocrete,

Random questions for you, in that photo of the snow blower. Does the wide out in that photo have the wing edges from Jerres? I have always looked at them every time we are replacing an edge but I can never find anyone else using them to vouch for the extra cost.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

sns250;2081892 said:


> Snocrete,
> 
> Random questions for you, in that photo of the snow blower. Does the wide out in that photo have the wing edges from Jerres? I have always looked at them every time we are replacing an edge but I can never find anyone else using them to vouch for the extra cost.


Yes they are. Outside of the cost, we love them.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you see a longer life over the stock edge? Or do you just like the for the curb guard protection?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

sns250;2081909 said:


> Do you see a longer life over the stock edge? Or do you just like the for the curb guard protection?


We have 2 wideouts we run them on, & yes, significant life over stock...the curb guard is a huge benefit as well. I'm pretty sure these edges have saved our ace on more than one occasion, from damage that would've occurred, had they been stock edges.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

A few new things that showed up this past week. Mini Epoke bought online auction from Kansas City..Final bid $205.00 !!!

IH 4900 dt466, Allison, former IL DOT truck from Chicago area, bought unseen.

New 14 foot Avalanche pusher


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

SDLandscapes VT;2065849 said:


>


I was curious on how the 4066 is working for you? I am thinking of getting one soon and haven't heard much on how they do with an inverted.

Thanks!


----------

